# Here Monday November 11, 2019 Free Accumulator Tips & Predictions That Really Won Big



## tukotips (Nov 12, 2019)

Accumulator 1

Preussen Munster vs Eintracht Braunschweig - Eintracht Braunschweig Win or Draw @ 1.25 Odds WON

Rodez Aveyron vs RC Lens - Over 2.5 Goals & BTS Yes(GG) @ 2.95 Odds WON

Total Odds: 3.69 Odds


Accumulator 2

Harrogate Town vs Portsmouth - Portsmouth Win & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.74 Odds WON

Libertad Asuncion vs General Diaz - Libertad Asuncion Win @ 1.41 Odds WON

Total Odds: 2.45 Odds

To Get Today's Free Accumulator Tips Go To www.tukotips.com


----------



## tukotips (Nov 12, 2019)

Accumulator 1

Yeovil vs Hartlepool United - Under 2.5 Goals @ 1.88 Odds

Spennymoor Town vs Boston United - Spennymoor Town Win @ 1.80 Odds

Total Odds: 3.38


Accumulator 2

Hereford vs Alfreton Town FC - Hereford Win @ 1.32 Odds

Billericay vs Wealdstone FC - Wealdstone FC Win @ 2.29 Odds

Total Odds: 3.02

Go to www.tukotips.com for more daily free accumulator tips


----------

